# Trunk latch not working



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Lately, my trunk latch button has not been working. I can still open the trunk with the key button, but the button above the license plate has been working less and less.
I certainly plan on having it check by the dealer as a warranty issue, but I am curious if anyone else has this issue and if/how it was fixed. Especially since the dealer may not notice an issue because the button usually works after driving it for a bit.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

I haven't had any issues with mine. Check and make sure your doors are unlocked when you try to use the button, a few times I have forgotten that. Not trying to sound demeaning by saying that, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## welsher7 (Mar 27, 2011)

agree, it will only work if all your doors are unlocked.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

No offense taken on that suggestion because it makes sense and should be checked. 

Something else I noticed...
It has only been happening in the morning when I want to open the trunk to put in my brief case. The car is in the garage, and the _doors are not locked_. However, I can "fix" the problem by hitting the unlock button on the key fob. Again, the doors are not locked before I hit the button. Strange.


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

Happened to me. At first it was hard to open. Then it would only work intermittently. And then it stopped working completely. I thought maybe it was only when it was colder, but looking back it was probably random.

Dealer had to order a special part (strap) but it is fixed now. Seems a little stiff to open compared to before.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

wbwing said:


> Happened to me. At first it was hard to open. Then it would only work intermittently. And then it stopped working completely. I thought maybe it was only when it was colder, but looking back it was probably random.
> Dealer had to order a special part (strap) but it is fixed now. Seems a little stiff to open compared to before.


 Thanks. Maybe that's what is going on. I am getting close to 20K, so when I take it in for oil change/tire rotation, I will ask them about it. Honestly, I wish it was not an electronic latch. Even if that means not being able to use the fob. Think about it...if you have a hand free to dig in your pockets to get a fob to unlock the doors, then you also already have a hand free to open the trunk.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> Honestly, I wish it was not an electronic latch. Even if that means not being able to use the fob. Think about it...if you have a hand free to dig in your pockets to get a fob to unlock the doors, then you also already have a hand free to open the trunk.


Yes but if your car is locked and you want the trunk open you have to reach in your pocket anyway. While you're in there you might as well tap the trunk release button after the unlock. Thus less fumbling. Or just the trunk release directly (I like this because it doesn't unlock the car and doesn't set off the alarm either like on my 2007 corolla)


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

CHUV said:


> Yes but if your car is locked and you want the trunk open you have to reach in your pocket anyway. While you're in there you might as well tap the trunk release button after the unlock. Thus less fumbling. Or just the trunk release directly (I like this because it doesn't unlock the car and doesn't set off the alarm either like on my 2007 corolla)


Yeah so in that case, its kind of a wash, but I also like manual trunk release for other reasons. It would seem more reliable (case in point of this post), and also, if your battery is dead and your jumper cables are in the trunk...


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> Yeah so in that case, its kind of a wash, but I also like manual trunk release for other reasons. It would seem more reliable (case in point of this post), and also, if your battery is dead and your jumper cables are in the trunk...


You could always access the trunk through the back seat, but yes, that would be a pain in the butt.


----------



## CruzeTalk (Sep 15, 2011)

I have just had mine replaced on warranty. Stopped working after I had the car for about 9 months. The trunk would only open with the key.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

So now I noticed that with the issue of it not working in the morning, it will eventually open after about five tries. I think its about to give up.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like a bad connection (button) or the like...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Is it getting cool and moist in the morning and works in the afternoon and during the summer. Maybe there is moisture on the switch in the morning causing it to be faulty. Just an idea.


----------



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad to see I am not the only person with this issue.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Danman1453 said:


> Glad to see I am not the only person with this issue.


Have you brought it in to get checked? I am the original poster, and mine still does not work correctly, but also STILL not broken enough for the dealer to see it not working.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Mine has been working fine also but the way you describe the button usually works after driving it for a bit. It sounds like a moisture/temperature problem. Since you are in Michigan, the weather has been getting colder and that may be the catalyst esp if it worked find during the summer. 

Good luck


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

We've got 22,500 mi. on the Cruze and I think our trunk release button is starting to malfunction. :uhh:
I haven't taken the time to try it multiple times the same day, but we can add our car to this list! A trip to the dealer soon for this problem and if I end up verifying a slow coolant loss.


----------



## Bigdaddy (Jul 19, 2011)

Just happened to my 2011 echo,took Back to dealer ,replaced the trunk release button(17366km) under warranty


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

My button used to freeze solid until I took it to the dealer one cold morning to prove to them that I'm not an idiot and they took it apart and lubricated it. Been ok since, but then again it hasn't been that cold since. So there's obviously some issue with water/moisture getting in there and if not affecting electronics, then causing it to freeze once the temp drops. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine failed at 12k miles. The dealer replaced the whole chrome trim strip. $85 for that piece if I had needed to do it myself.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

CruzeTalk said:


> I have just had mine replaced on warranty. Stopped working after I had the car for about 9 months. The trunk would only open with the key.


Referring to the remote I assume, only key slot I can find on our Cruze is on the drivers' door handle. Thought about that with our 04 Cavalier when my remote battery just happened to go dead in the middle of nowhere. Drivers' door lock was frozen for not using it in years, but still had the trunk, on that car, seats drop from pull belts from the rear, but was able to barely turn the key in the passenger side of the car. Next day, removed all those locks cleaned and lubricated them.

Probably why the Cruze owners manuals extremely suggests you carry a spare remote entry key with you, Good idea to check to see if that one locks first before leaving. 

Difficult to say what's wrong with that push button switch now mounted exposed to the elements. For a long time, when the USS EPA banned plating, my friends in the contact and connector area were going nuts trying to design reliable switch contacts with bare copper. Turns green, forms copper oxide that is an excellent insulator. These guys are flipping burgers now, thought this problem was resolved by importing switches from China. We don't give a good **** if they die from heavy metal poisoning. 

Looks like the worse part of this job is removing that trunk liner without breaking all those plastic tabs. Have taken many GM switches apart, well Ford and Chrysler too. Polish the copper to bright mirror finish using a powered buffer with jewelers compound that tends to harden the copper and coat with Lubriplate where they will last a lot longer.

Dealers just replace switches, if a good sealed plated switch is not used, problem will occur again. Would be good to check if they didn't break those plastic tabs on that liner, may find that laying on the bottom of your trunk floor.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mine hasn't been working for about a month now... Haven't had time to bother the dealership yet. I've just been using the remote. But it is a pain if the car is running cause you cant open it with the key in the ignition so I have to turn it off every time. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

Once you get the button replaced, I think they do a flash update. I have had mine replaced, and I can open the trunk using the button as long as the doors are unlocked. Running or not.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just had mine replaced by dealer Monday, its not just the button its the whole chrome trunk piece assembly with plate lights all one piece.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

My trunk button is also broken. I need to pull the splash pan so they don't do the the hack recall before I take it in.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gus_Mahn said:


> My trunk button is also broken. I need to pull the splash pan so they don't do the the hack recall before I take it in.



Gus_Mahn,
Please keep me posted on the outcome of your service appointment. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The switch design is not a good one. Mine's starting to go out again. It's a switch, it should be able to withstand years of use. So far I've gotten about 6-7 months out of each switch. This needs a re-design, pronto. 6 months on a trunk switch is pathetic.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

sciphi said:


> The switch design is not a good one. Mine's starting to go out again. It's a switch, it should be able to withstand years of use. So far I've gotten about 6-7 months out of each switch. This needs a re-design, pronto. 6 months on a trunk switch is pathetic.



sciphi,
I understand your frustrations with this issue. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

Taking mine into the dealership to be replaced this week. Mine completely stopped working a few weeks ago.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> Lately, my trunk latch button has not been working. I can still open the trunk with the key button, but the button above the license plate has been working less and less.
> I certainly plan on having it check by the dealer as a warranty issue, but I am curious if anyone else has this issue and if/how it was fixed. Especially since the dealer may not notice an issue because the button usually works after driving it for a bit.


I had the exact same thing going on with my eco and when I took it in they just replaced it on warranty 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

skiisme753 said:


> Taking mine into the dealership to be replaced this week. Mine completely stopped working a few weeks ago.




skiisme753,
Please keep me posted on the outcome of your service appointment. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## moca111 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bit old on the OP.. but I was having the same issues. Finally been fixed today when the dealer replaced the button or "applique" as they call it. 

It was under warranty and took about 15 minutes.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like its my turn. 10 months & 20K miles seems to be the time. Sounds like a common occurance - at least this is the first issue with the car and sounds fairly minor.

JK


----------



## CaptDBJ (Feb 24, 2011)

2011 Cruze LT, just over 2 years old with 29,000 miles. My trunk latch failed as well. Works fine with key fob. Off to the dealer tomorrow.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Just got mine replaced. I'm going to pull it apart now and waterproof it. Apparently it was corroded. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

Mine broke at about 55,000km, finally got around to replacing it a few months ago at 70,000km. I will probably get a close look into the construction of it this spring when it gets a bit warmer.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's a DIY guide for removing/repairing the switch. It also keeps the problem from re-occurring. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/9934-repair-your-trunk-switch.html


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine just went too.. lol. Gonna have to order one myself now.


----------



## DieselDK (Dec 22, 2012)

Same like my Cruze - garage replaced contact as a warranty issue - they said it had happend more than once.. J



SilverCruzer said:


> Lately, my trunk latch button has not been working. I can still open the trunk with the key button, but the button above the license plate has been working less and less.
> I certainly plan on having it check by the dealer as a warranty issue, but I am curious if anyone else has this issue and if/how it was fixed. Especially since the dealer may not notice an issue because the button usually works after driving it for a bit.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Mine stopped working for a week last summer... it started working again the moment i took it to the dealer though (not kidding)

I pulled in the garage, hopped out and hit the button *pop* ....dammit!! :signs015:



It has been perfectly fine since... it's always been a little touchy though... but i expected that when i saw the type of button they used.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

im surprised theres not a new part for it and a recall. clearly its a faulty and poorly designed switch.... formal complaint anyone?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's a decent design if they'd spend the extra $1 to properly weatherproof it. 

To anybody who hasn't had theirs fail yet, gooping on some clear RTV silicone sealant should keep it operational for a long time. My resuscitated one has worked flawlessly all winter.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

moca111 said:


> Bit old on the OP.. but I was having the same issues. Finally been fixed today when the dealer replaced the button or "applique" as they call it.
> 
> It was under warranty and took about 15 minutes.


Glad to hear it, moca111! Take care!
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## citydragon (Jul 21, 2011)

Had mine repaired (warranty) today..."Switch shorted open" - "Replace Trunk Lid Wiring Harness"


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, I learned from this board, all I had to do was to pull the parking brake up a notch, just enough to light that lamp on the dash. This was to open the trunk with the engine running and hitting the remote key. 

Since my car has an MT, didn't even have to put it in park, wait a second, it doesn't have park.

Rear trunk switch still works after 15 months, but only with the keys in my pocket and the doors unlocked. 

Does this mean I am lucky? But not lucky enough to win the lottery.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

nobog said:


> Looks like its my turn. 10 months & 20K miles seems to be the time. Sounds like a common occurance - at least this is the first issue with the car and sounds fairly minor.
> 
> JK



nobog,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on this and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

This is a really good idea! I'm totally doing this on the weekend.




sciphi said:


> It's a decent design if they'd spend the extra $1 to properly weatherproof it.
> 
> To anybody who hasn't had theirs fail yet, gooping on some clear RTV silicone sealant should keep it operational for a long time. My resuscitated one has worked flawlessly all winter.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I had mine replaced last winter under warranty. This winter it went again, but I was over 100,000km so they told me it wasn't covered under warranty. I told the service guy that I had it replaced last winter and now it's not working again. Told him that this is a design issue and I was not going to be paying to get this fixed. He ended up "fixing" the mileage so he could have it taken care of under warranty. I know I'll be back next winter. We'll have to see what they'll do next year. lol


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> I had mine replaced last winter under warranty. This winter it went again, but I was over 100,000km so they told me it wasn't covered under warranty. I told the service guy that I had it replaced last winter and now it's not working again. Told him that this is a design issue and I was not going to be paying to get this fixed. He ended up "fixing" the mileage so he could have it taken care of under warranty. I know I'll be back next winter. We'll have to see what they'll do next year. lol


If you're at all handy, there's a pretty easy/cheap DIY fix for this. Slap some clear RTV silicone sealant onto the working button, smooth it into the corners of the latch, and carefully wipe up the excess. Should cost $5 and take 20 minutes. My dead trunk button pulled a Lazarus with some electrical contact cleaner and some RTV silicone sealant back in November 2012. It's still working today after being through a winter's worth of salt and spray.

I linked a writeup on how to fix a dead switch earlier in this thread. It is in the "How-To" section under "Repair your trunk switch".


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

Mine just stopped working completely... I will try the fix... I love Cruze Talk!!!!


----------



## dkitko (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a frozen trunk button for 2weeks now and can only open with remote. I'm over 50,000 miles and I'm out of warranty. Anyone have prices for replacement? Sounds like this should still be covered by warranty in my opinion!

David


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

dkitko said:


> I have a frozen trunk button for 2weeks now and can only open with remote. I'm over 50,000 miles and I'm out of warranty. Anyone have prices for replacement? Sounds like this should still be covered by warranty in my opinion!
> 
> David


David,

I just took mine in today for this. I'll post the invoice when it's done, assuming they don't zero it out. I've taken it in twice for warrenty repair. One had the detailed pricing (but then at the end total due was zero), and last time it was zerod out, so we will see. I can't imagine it will cost too much if it's just some wires.


----------



## dkitko (Jan 31, 2012)

Stacy (GM customer service) is GM planning to replace these for owners free?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Is there a how to, on properly weatherproofing these or are the 2013's done right?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/9934-repair-your-trunk-switch.html


----------



## jadedgamerx (Nov 12, 2012)

My switch no longer works as well, have about 3.5K miles to get it fixed in warranty. Pretty shitty design IMO.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think sciphi discovered the design is fine. The problem is the switch's electronics aren't protected very well.


----------



## jadedgamerx (Nov 12, 2012)

obermd said:


> I think sciphi discovered the design is fine. The problem is the switch's electronics aren't protected very well.


I was referring to the design of the trunk enclosure that allows water to enter the switch. We are in agreement


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jadedgamerx said:


> I was referring to the design of the trunk enclosure that allows water to enter the switch. We are in agreement


I wonder if this is yet another area where GM didn't get the weather sealing done properly. Let's see - at least two known locations for the trunk (one generated a TSB) and the engine cowl seal (PI-0940).


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

First my a/c quits then my truck button stops working as well. Wish I found this site before I bought my Cruze, I would of definitely purchased something else.

:th_thumbsdownsm::th_thumbsdownsm:


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

58 bucks for the harness with the switch.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Mine doesn't work either. I used it a few times when I first got the car 3 weeks ago (24000km) but now it doesn't work at all. Ill get them to look at it when I go for my first oil change


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

Finally got mine fixed - first warranty issue - really the first anything @ 30K miles. Dealer said he wouldn't be surprised if it was a recall issue someday. Took about 30 minutes. 

JK


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

nobog said:


> Finally got mine fixed - first warranty issue - really the first anything @ 30K miles. Dealer said he wouldn't be surprised if it was a recall issue someday. Took about 30 minutes.
> 
> JK


As long as it's failures and there is no safety issue, I seriously doubt this will ever become a recall. Did you dealer seal the new switch? If not, take a look at sciphi's how-to on sealing the switch.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Nobog,

I'm happy to hear your concerns were addressed. Happy driving!

Evan A. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

obermd said:


> As long as it's failures and there is no safety issue, I seriously doubt this will ever become a recall. Did you dealer seal the new switch? If not, take a look at sciphi's how-to on sealing the switch.


Yep. Just another flawed design that needs improvement. 

After replacing mine, I really don't think it worked properly since the day I drove it off the lot. Now that it works like any switch should, its nice to have.

It was probably some engineers shining moment and it fails within the first year. The real world isn't as perfect as some may think.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My trunk switch failed. When I went in for an oil change today I had it replaced. It turns out GM appears to be getting tired of replacing these switches. The new switch is sealed.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

well mine failed to. Thanks sciphi for the how-to!


----------



## meckelangelo (May 24, 2011)

For anyone who needs to replace the switch out of warranty (like me), the dealer is going to charge you around $150. I was quoted at $58 for the part, and around $100 for labor. I tried to clean my switch, to no avail. Next, I attempted to replace the push button by soldering in my own push button. It worked for a month or more, but failed under too much heat this Summer. I believe the part number for the harness/switch is 95166041. If you do a Google for "gm part 95166041", you can find a number of places carry it. The cost is around $45 to $50 including shipping/handling/tax. I asked one retailer for clarification that the switch is included. I will update when I hear back. This harness, if correct, it pretty easy to change out. You have to take apart your trunk like detailed in the cleaning instructions to get to it. From there, it basically just disconnects. I found removing the switch initially from the trunk assembly was the hardest part. Hope this helps.


----------



## one unhappy GM customer (Aug 13, 2013)

Mine has been replaced 4 times by GM so far. As farmboy stated, just another flaw to be added to the books.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

one unhappy GM customer said:


> Mine has been replaced 4 times by GM so far. As farmboy stated, just another flaw to be added to the books.


This tells me it's not the switch and something else is causing your trunk to not open. Have you taken Jackie up on her offer to try to get GM Canada to step in and help you? Also, is there another dealership near you. I'm not sure I would trust your current dealership.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi one unhappy GM customer

I am so sorry that you are unhappy and don't feel that you are getting the assistance that you deserve. I wish that I could assist you more. The best that I can do is to provide you with all of GM of Canada's contact information. I am not sure what information you have already but here it is:

GM of Canada Contact Info

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Trunk Latch wont open with button*

*Hey guys. I know there is a thread on here on how to replace the trunk latch switch, but I am having some issues with mine I believe. When I hit the unlock button on my keyfob to unlock all the doors and trunk, my trunk will not open when you hit the button on the trunk lid, but it will when you do it from the key fob. Anyone else have this issue now or in the past?. My neighbor's wife had this issue on her 2011 LS not too long ago, and they took it to the dealership for warranty. They have just under 36k miles on theirs. Anyway, it was just working fine like 2 weeks ago and now its not. I changed the settings in my car on my radio for which doors unlock when I hit the unlock button on my key fob to "All doors". Idk if that has something to do with it or my trunk lid release button took a ****. Thanks for the help.*


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Switch is bad. More than likely water got past the seal and corroded the contacts.

Replace the switch


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My trunk outside button took a dump last week.....kinda knew it was coming.

So, stopped by my dealer to talk with the parts guy and find out there is now a third design just being released.....not even in the parts system yet.

So, we set it up a special order (Spac case) and I'll just chill till it shows up.
At the same time, we'll plug in the two shot relay......I've been closing the trunk once or twice a week since I bought it a year and a half ago.

Sometimes, obviously, I forget to take the key fob out of my pocket.....you know the rest.

Rob


----------



## SUMNER517 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have the same issue. Dealer said it wasn't warranty. I ordered the part and fixed it myself, Team One wanted to charge me $90 dollars for part/labor.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *Hey guys. I know there is a thread on here on how to replace the trunk latch switch, but I am having some issues with mine I believe. When I hit the unlock button on my keyfob to unlock all the doors and trunk, my trunk will not open when you hit the button on the trunk lid, but it will when you do it from the key fob.*


Like stated above you got water in the switch. Imagine that the guy that washes his car all the time had this problem, LOL. Seriously though if you look at the rubber cover over that switch, its not sealed very well at all and constant water spray from washing or just a wet environment will ruin it in short order. 

Mine died in January after an rain then ice storm.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Robby said:


> So, stopped by my dealer to talk with the parts guy and find out there is now a third design just being released.....not even in the parts system yet.


If you ever hear back about the new switch, please try to verify the new part number. Guess I will be waiting to fix mine since its out of pocket(past my b2b).


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> If you ever hear back about the new switch, please try to verify the new part number. Guess I will be waiting to fix mine since its out of pocket(past my b2b).


No problem......I'll update with numbers.
I figure a week or two.

For those with dealers that can't read bulletins.......the two shot is a warranty repair for customer satisfaction.....covered on the 3/36.

Takes less than five, (more like one) minute to exchange on the Cruze.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> If you ever hear back about the new switch, please try to verify the new part number. Guess I will be waiting to fix mine since its out of pocket(past my b2b).



OK,

The switch came in yesterday and installed today.
The newest part# is now 95093127.........the previous part# was 95474101.......I don't have the first version part# available.
There was no visable difference between the one removed (2012 eco 6/2012 build date) and the new one.
I can only guess that maybe the switch contact material is less sensative to moisture or salt or both.....check back in a year or two, heh heh.

Also installed the two shot relay......to anyone that had a Blazer of the mid-90's (I did) the two push business on the remote is the same as it was on my tailgate release on the Blazer so it actually seems normal to press twice.

#PI0924A Intermittent Unwanted Trunk Opening While Vehicle is Parked......Document ID 3745343.
This is the PI for the two shot relay...Part # 19119267....Labor Operation# 2680118 and pays 0.3 hr.
The Labor Operation is only found in the document and falls under 3/36 warranty.

#PI0492A: Intermittent Unwanted Trunk Opening or Trunk Inoperative, possible DTC B3618.....Document ID: 2760539.

This covers replacement of the trunk release button and attached sub harness....the part# 95093127 is the third and latest design......we'll see.

The above info is provided to help you help your lazy, unmotivated uneducated, etcetera, dealer service personnel get your automobile serviced.
It was provided by my dealer, a very well educated and motivated dealer that has the ability to utilize the information G.M. freely provides.

Can you tell I get annoyed with some of the reported shenanigans out there?

Good luck!
Rob


----------



## Racemedic (Apr 2, 2012)

My turn. Well I took my 2012 Cruze ECO into the dealership to have my transmission looked at. I have to say I was surprised when I could not find a dip stick. Short story on the tranny is that it is the M32 Manual and has the dreaded winne in 5th and 6th. So the new one is on order. While I had it there I had the trunk looked at. I am over my 60K warranty but only by 3k. So $113 later (cost of the deductible plus tax) I am back on the road. 

While I was back looking at the trunk I also noticed the almost oil like start of rust near the spoiler and the left plate bulb is out again. (rust around the screws) There is a leak some place and I need to get it sorted out.

Very disappointing day all in all.


----------



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

My trunk release will not work at all, goes in under warranty this week. They are also fixing one of the vents that is broken as well


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thatdude596 said:


> My trunk release will not work at all, goes in under warranty this week. They are also fixing one of the vents that is broken as well


Copy down the PI#'s when you go. It will make your life easier when you walk in with it. This is the best approach for most issues. I may be on the way in for another button as well since the new one died a month into being replaced.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Mine came back to life about 2weeks ago. 
Wasn't working for almost a month, and just like that, its working again. :blink:


----------



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

Merc6- part Id number?

wasnt a recall out on these trunk release buttons?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Thatdude596,

I am sorry to hear of the vehicle issues you've encountered with your trunk release not working and your broken vent. If you would like to further discuss your situation and have our assistance throughout the process of working with your dealer, please send us a private message that includes your full contact information, VIN and dealer name. 

Regards, 

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thatdude596 said:


> Merc6- part Id number?
> 
> wasnt a recall out on these trunk release buttons?





Robby said:


> OK,
> 
> The switch came in yesterday and installed today.
> The newest part# is now 95093127.........the previous part# was 95474101.......I don't have the first version part# available.
> ...



This


----------



## Dealb (Oct 20, 2014)

Is the trunk lid release covered under warranty by chance, or recall? If not, anyone know how hard it is to replace? Out of warranty by 30K on my 2011


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dealb said:


> Is the trunk lid release covered under warranty by chance, or recall?


It would have only been covered under the bumper to bumper warranty, 3year 36K miles. Doubtful they would ever recall something like this, as its not a safety or driveabilty issue.


----------



## Dealb (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks spacedout, just wanted to double check before I started tearing it apart


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

I recently had my trunk button fixed as well. The dealer said it was the wiring harness itself and not the button function.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I just used contact spray on the trunk switch a month ago after it intermittently malfunctioned again. 

Also used contact spray on the Hazard button too, 'bout 6 or 7 months ago.


Both buttons still work as of this writing.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wife still doesn't know how to open the trunk in this Cruze, and adding that two step relay made it even worse. At least I know where to hide stuff.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Wife still doesn't know how to open the trunk in this Cruze, and adding that two step relay made it even worse. At least I know where to hide stuff.


LOL, it's a rhythmic pattern like the game Simon, but if you have a 12 the button is just plain ole broke. They didn't waterproof the exterior button till like almost the 14's were starting to show up like the 15's are now but even then the 2 shot and press to hold(new way) wasn't implemented yet.


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

My trunk button stopped working too...was finicky for quite a while and had to press it in just the right spot but now it's completely done. Figures my car is out of warranty now


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

danogg said:


> My trunk button stopped working too...was finicky for quite a while and had to press it in just the right spot but now it's completely done. Figures my car is out of warranty now


We definitely understand how inconvenient this must be, danogg. Very sorry for your trouble. Since your Cruze is out of warranty you would be responsible for covering the repair costs. However, we're happy to connect you with a service center in your area to further explore your options. Just PM us your VIN, mileage/kms, and contact info if interested.

Thanks!
Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Geo (May 25, 2013)

Is there a walk through on how to fix this yourself anywhere? I don't want to pay to have this done. Not been real stoked with the local chevy dealership (stripped oil plug and hack job on the bash guard) so far.


----------



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

SilverCruzer said:


> Yeah so in that case, its kind of a wash, but I also like manual trunk release for other reasons. It would seem more reliable (case in point of this post), and also, if your battery is dead and your jumper cables are in the trunk...


My 1995 Corolla had a cable with a handle on it, located on the floor, inside the car, next to driver seat. Simple. Never failed. This would have made better sense. (To unlock from the outside, the key was used). Americans are convinced by 'industry' that electric is best: NOT SO.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Chalk up another failed trunk release button on a 2013 Cruze! I bought the car about a month ago and just last week the button refused to work no matter how many times I pressed it. The key fob fortunately still worked. Went back to the dealer where I bought the car and they confirmed the button was bad. They ordered a new one and within a week they replaced it under the used car warranty. I just got back from the dealer with the car washed, vacuumed and a new button all for no charge. So far, so good.


----------



## SOMDCruzing (Jul 18, 2016)

Joined today to look this issue up, looks like i am not the only one. 2012 with 91K on it.


----------



## slickjolly (Jul 22, 2016)

Mine was replaced under warranty a couple of years ago. Started malfunctioning again about 3 months ago then failed altogether. Dealer told me today I have to pay for a fix. How is this my responsibility? This is obviously a flaw with the part itself. Come on GM, I know you don't want to admit it, but of the dealer tells me that the part is being "re-engineered" then someone is admitting there is an issue that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Geo said:


> Is there a walk through on how to fix this yourself anywhere? I don't want to pay to have this done. Not been real stoked with the local chevy dealership (stripped oil plug and hack job on the bash guard) so far.


Trunk switch replacement with photos.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-...utorials/118202-how-replace-trunk-switch.html


----------

